# A bunch of questions



## strapper (Oct 10, 2010)

First off, it has been 15 years since I have been to Thailand and things have changed drastically in that time period. The last time that I was in Thailand it was very difficult and expensive to make overseas phone calls and do business with America. But now with high speed internet I have reconsidered living in Thailand again.
My first question is, will it even be necessary for me to work, I will have approximately $1200 US a month retirement to live on, but I could supplement that with a job working part time on the internet and calling the USA, I will try my best to live a simple stress free lifestyle. 
Another question is, my son was born in Nakorn Sri Thammarat 16 years ago,his mother is Thai (living with me in the USA). My son automatically gained US citizenship (birth abroad) if he moves to Thailand with me, will the Thai government consider him Thai, will he have any special rights, such as being able to inherit his mothers property in Thailand.
Also I have 3 small dogs that I want to bring. Will it be a problem traveling with them and is dog food easy to find in most of Thailand.

Thanks for any reply


----------



## dingerbel (Sep 29, 2010)

strapper said:


> First off, it has been 15 years since I have been to Thailand and things have changed drastically in that time period. The last time that I was in Thailand it was very difficult and expensive to make overseas phone calls and do business with America. But now with high speed internet I have reconsidered living in Thailand again.
> My first question is, will it even be necessary for me to work, I will have approximately $1200 US a month retirement to live on, but I could supplement that with a job working part time on the internet and calling the USA, I will try my best to live a simple stress free lifestyle.
> Another question is, my son was born in Nakorn Sri Thammarat 16 years ago,his mother is Thai (living with me in the USA). My son automatically gained US citizenship (birth abroad) if he moves to Thailand with me, will the Thai government consider him Thai, will he have any special rights, such as being able to inherit his mothers property in Thailand.
> Also I have 3 small dogs that I want to bring. Will it be a problem traveling with them and is dog food easy to find in most of Thailand.
> ...


1, $1,200 a month equates to about 36,000THB and that for a family would be a push, but that does depend on how you live! Doing it the expat way, it won’t be enough, living like a local, just about. And of course where you are going to live, Bangkok, maybe not, Nakhon nowhere could be ok!

2, Thailand has changed a lot and yes internet(broadband) is getting better all the time here, so you should have no problems with working in that way. You must consider your visa issues, retirement visa or business visa, or marriage visa. PM me and we can discuss your options in more depth.

3, Your Son can have a dual nationality, but must then make a choice at age 18 I think (I am sure I will be corrected if not). I would say for him to remain a US citizen, he can still inherit his mums house and land, but the rules state he must sell it within one year of the deed of execution being filed (if she makes a Thai will and then deed of execution is not filed, he can keep the property indefinitely)

4, Yes you can bring your dogs to Thailand, travel EVA Air they do a great job. However, it is very expensive to get them out of customs here! Be warned!
Dog food is no problem, I don’t know where you’re going to live in Thailand, but if you cannot get it, feed em chicken.

Get back to me if you need any more help, I have a Thai Law and Visa expert on hand at work to get the full details if needed.


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

strapper said:


> ....My first question is, will it even be necessary for me to work, I will have approximately $1200 US a month retirement to live on, but I could supplement that with a job working part time on the internet and calling the USA, I will try my best to live a simple stress free lifestyle.
> Another question is, my son was born in Nakorn Sri Thammarat 16 years ago,his mother is Thai (living with me in the USA). My son automatically gained US citizenship (birth abroad) if he moves to Thailand with me, will the Thai government consider him Thai, will he have any special rights, such as being able to inherit his mothers property in Thailand.
> Also I have 3 small dogs that I want to bring. Will it be a problem traveling with them and is dog food easy to find in most of Thailand.
> 
> Thanks for any reply


I don't know all the answers to your questions. 1200 USD will be plenty for one person to live. I am not so sure you could live as a falang and support one or more other people on that. If you do all your laundry and cooking within the family it may be possible.

Roam around on the internet and you can find the answers to the citizenship and inheritence questions. I would say Chiang Mai is stress free and convenient.


----------



## Robert Mason (Oct 17, 2010)

strapper said:


> First off, it has been 15 years since I have been to Thailand and things have changed drastically in that time period. The last time that I was in Thailand it was very difficult and expensive to make overseas phone calls and do business with America. But now with high speed internet I have reconsidered living in Thailand again.
> My first question is, will it even be necessary for me to work, I will have approximately $1200 US a month retirement to live on, but I could supplement that with a job working part time on the internet and calling the USA, I will try my best to live a simple stress free lifestyle.
> Another question is, my son was born in Nakorn Sri Thammarat 16 years ago,his mother is Thai (living with me in the USA). My son automatically gained US citizenship (birth abroad) if he moves to Thailand with me, will the Thai government consider him Thai, will he have any special rights, such as being able to inherit his mothers property in Thailand.
> Also I have 3 small dogs that I want to bring. Will it be a problem traveling with them and is dog food easy to find in most of Thailand.
> ...


Hi I'm rob from U.K I've been to thailand twice over the last year and all though the dollar and the sterling is weak, for example 3 years a go it was 72 bht to the pound now its 48 bht. However youre basics over there like food accomodation travel expenses alcohol etc basiclly the basics is very cheap. You said you get 1200 a month which is more then enough you could even add on hotel prices with that. As for your'e dogs its a bit tricky I would certainly check with the vet for potential vaccines etc that will be needed. Most of the dogs in thailand especially in the north in esan are pretty much wild animals. As for dog food, if youre going to tourist type areas like BKK , Phuket etc they pretty much cover everything western. Trust me I was a regular at mcdonalds. As for youre son check it out with the thai embassy, or the US Embassy in Bkk. Finally its all ways good to do yore prep work before going there. Good luck fella 

Roblane:


----------



## Nelsonn (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## caseyrunning (Aug 2, 2010)

*41200 a month*

1200 will be tight for a family. But this is more than the average Thai Family, so you won't be poor. To get a retirement visa you must have 65,000 Baht income. Thats about $2,200 at present exchange rates. Apply for and getting a retirement visa in America from a Thai embassy is complicated but ounce you are here it is easy. This is an important item because other visas cost $500 - 700 a year with runs in and out of the country etc. Ounce you are here with a 60 day tourist visa for instance. You go to the American embassy and get an affidavit of income, signed and sealed by a notary. Your combined income must be equal to 65,000 Baht per month. So you will have to be making about a thousand dollars from the net to add to your retirement income to get to a combined total. The embassy accepts your word on this as you are swearing to the facts. You take this document with an application form, a picture, copy of your pass port pages, and 2,000 Baht to Thai Immigration and they change you Tourist visa to a non immigrant B visa good for 90 days. Your not finished yet. 30 days before the B visa expired you apply again with a new set of documents and picture and now 1,900 Baht and get the retirement visa good for one year. You only need to report you address every 90 days. This is very current info as I just did this last step Monday. The affidavit from the American Embassy cost $50. So add that into the cost, two times because the first affidavit is to old to be used the second time and they file it away somewhere. I ask about using it again but can not.


----------



## alyssa9933 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Expense to get them out of customs?*



dingerbel said:


> 4, Yes you can bring your dogs to Thailand, travel EVA Air they do a great job. However, it is very expensive to get them out of customs here! Be warned!
> Dog food is no problem, I don’t know where you’re going to live in Thailand, but if you cannot get it, feed em chicken.
> 
> Get back to me if you need any more help, I have a Thai Law and Visa expert on hand at work to get the full details if needed.



Can you please explain #4 better. I am moving there in February and plan to bring my cat. I thought it would be easy because I have done alot of research and plan to have all the proper documentation, shots, etc. What do you meant that it is 'expensive to get them out of customs'?


----------

